

9 Payment Processing Tools for Startups - jwtuckr
http://startuptoolshop.com/blog/2014/06/27/9-easy-ways-collect-payments/?hvid=4jRKzM

======
polymath88
I actually like moonclerk.com. These on page checkouts really help conversions
and lower dropoff rates.

